# Musical Pickups (the game)



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok so I jumped on the bandwagon, again, and ordered 3 Wolftone pickups for my Les Paul Custom. They are marshall heads with a specail wind for the 3rd (Neck) pickup. But, beause of this, I needed to find a new home Darkbursts that are in there now. So this is what happend.

1 - Take the WCR Darkbursts out of the Lespaul and put them in the Squire Esprit (It has a nice aggressive midrange bark that it didn't have before)

2 - Take the Jon Moore vintage winds out of the Esprit and put them in the Tokai SG. (Absolutly KILLER tone. I removed the covers and put them in and they came to life. Medium output, spanky and unpotted).

3 - Take the WCR Crossroads out of the SG and put them in the 335. (Haven't done this yet but it should be fun. The 335 is very dark and jazzy with the pickups that are in there now. ('57classics)

4) Wait on the edge of my seat for the freaking Wolfetones and Slap them into the lester asap.

When I am done I will have a good idea what the guitars sound like and what the pickups sound like....I will also have a few pickups to get rid of too.!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tybone said:


> 3 - Take the WCR Crossroads out of the SG and put them in the 335. (Haven't done this yet but it should be fun. The 335 is very dark and jazzy with the pickups that are in there now. ('57classics)


You should like the result. Crossroads work in hollowbodies well. I have some in my PRS archtop.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

man, that's a ton of switching around.

I happen to be a big fan of '57 Classics, love em in my LP.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

dwagar said:


> man, that's a ton of switching around.
> 
> I happen to be a big fan of '57 Classics, love em in my LP.


How are we going to make you a WCR lover if you just won't budge from thos 57's. :tongue: :tongue: 

Myself, Mr. David Severson, Evenon have all done the switch here in Calgary alone, you gotta join the team. We're not going back now.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, well, I DID switch my old pat# and JB in my '74 Custom to Voodoo '59s. So I'm not totally against switching, lol. (but they may be going back in one of these days, and yes, for you SD freaks, it's an old JB-J)

The '57s are a real nice fit for the R9.

But you never know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been going thru the same thing with my LP recently. Had a set of Darkbursts in it and said I'd never take them out (right). A set of Wolfetone Dr. Vintage came along and I really liked them so I sold the DB's. I then got a pair of Jon Moores vintage wind with the Peter Green Mod, really nice pups and amazing bang for the buck, but I find myself wishing I still had the DB's  My favourite buckers so far are the set of Wolfetone greywolfes that Wolfe made for the Lowtones PRS style that I have. I think I'll either order another set for the LP or keep my eyes open for some more DB's.
Keep your eyes on the "for sale" forum. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I am Toying with the idea of putting the 57 Classics back into the custom. I did like the sound of them before all of this started. I am wondering if there is still any mojo in them.

As for sellers remorse...I get that all the time.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Tybone said:


> 1 - Take the WCR Darkbursts out of the Lespaul and put them in the Squire Esprit (It has a nice aggressive midrange bark that it didn't have before)


Ok so the darkburst are up for sale..or will be as soon as I can get some pictures. The esprit now has a Duncan JB bridge and a WCR Crossroads neck. The resultant sounds is nice...almost the way the original Custom shop guitars were configured. The bridge bite with the smooth neck. Very nice for fusion tones.



Tybone said:


> 2 - Take the Jon Moore vintage winds out of the Esprit and put them in the Tokai SG. (Absolutly KILLER tone. I removed the covers and put them in and they came to life. Medium output, spanky and unpotted).


Took the covers of (sorry Jon) and these things sing. The sg sounds mean but not quite as deep as the LesPaul. Great rock tone.



Tybone said:


> 3 - Take the WCR Crossroads out of the SG and put them in the 335. (Haven't done this yet but it should be fun. The 335 is very dark and jazzy with the pickups that are in there now. ('57classics)


335 is currently on consingment. No pickup swap here as she has gone out with the '57classics.



Tybone said:


> 4) Wait on the edge of my seat for the freaking Wolfetones and Slap them into the lester asap.


Very very nice paf clone. They have the feel and the tone and the dynamics. Very nice with the lespaul.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Larry
Love to hear the Wolfies.....
Love to hear the DK's too. I've got The Crossroads and Fillmores they are boss.
I've got another set I'm pretty high on at the moment....Hausels. Very low k's 6.5 neck, 6.8 bridge. Got them in an old PRS at the moment. Clear, clean almost single coil.
Petey


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice, my friend has a set of wolftones on his Black Beauty, sounds kickass.
Any suggestions what to put in my strat lol?
I'm such a noob : )


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> nice, my friend has a set of wolftones on his Black Beauty, sounds kickass.
> Any suggestions what to put in my strat lol?
> I'm such a noob : )


I really like the V60LP's that are in my Suhr. I think the Suhr pickups are relatively well priced considering the quality, but I haven't experimented that much with pickups. Certainly not as much as many of the other folks in this thread, although I'm really looking forward to trying out the Darkbursts :banana: - thanks, Tybone


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Baconator said:


> I really like the V60LP's that are in my Suhr. I think the Suhr pickups are relatively well priced considering the quality, but I haven't experimented that much with pickups. Certainly not as much as many of the other folks in this thread, although I'm really looking forward to trying out the Darkbursts :banana: - thanks, Tybone


 
The Darkbursts didn't even make it to the For Sale forum? :bow: 

Are you just trying them or did you buy them Baconator? Either way you'll love em!


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The Darkbursts didn't even make it to the For Sale forum? :bow:
> 
> Are you just trying them or did you buy them Baconator? Either way you'll love em!


I've heard enough raves about the WCR pickups and have been wanting a good quality pair of 'buckers for my Cort M800  for long enough now that I didn't want to let these get away:banana: . I know it's a Cort and a hollowbody, but it's got really good feedback rejection and it's a great-sounding guitar even with the cheezy, stock Mighty Mites in it so I can't wait to hear what it'll sound like with the DB's. If that fails I may even break down and get my Love Rock back from where it sits on consignment and throw the DB's in that guitar. 

Geez, after all of these purchases I better start upping the practicing a bit :tongue: .


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

After a long and patient wait my pickups from Highorder are on the way, Can't wait to see what they will do for the guitar they are destined for, my Epi Sheraton the final upgrade for it. I'll be sure to post how they make out.. :banana:


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey Larry
> Love to hear the Wolfies.....
> Love to hear the DK's too. I've got The Crossroads and Fillmores they are boss.
> I've got another set I'm pretty high on at the moment....Hausels. Very low k's 6.5 neck, 6.8 bridge. Got them in an old PRS at the moment. Clear, clean almost single coil.
> Petey


Lord Farcaster, hows it hanging. You have to hear the wolfetones. Wolf has done something special with these pickups. I have never heard a humbucker twang like this. I'll hunt you down after the Junos.


----------

